# BF 2142 Crash problem



## Hobomaster (Oct 21, 2006)

I just went out and bought Battlefield 2142 at walmart, i get home, install it, create my soldier and start up a singleplayer game. After around 2-4 mins i get kicked off to my desktop without any message or anything. It has been happening nonstop for the last 4 hours and i dont know how to fix it


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

What are your PC specifications? like what components do you have in your computer? (ie video card, processor, etc) Also check to see if anything in your computer is overheating. that could be it also.


----------



## blakkflame (Jan 6, 2007)

I have the exact same problem and I also bought it from walmart (but i used my friends copy and it didn't work either so it is not becuase of Wal Mart). I have an AMD Athlon 64 bit 3500 an ATI Radeon 1900XTX 1.5 gigs of pc3200 Ultra 400 megahertz DDR ram on an ASUS A8S-X Motherboard. Please help.


----------



## crazydutch (Dec 29, 2006)

have you guys all gone and downloaded the latest patch ? it's 1.10 , see if patching it to the latest version works and also try multiplayer mode


----------



## blakkflame (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes ive got it fully patched and ive tried both online and single player ive lowered all the settings to the lowest possible setting and it still crashes. Ive tried everything I can think of, reinstalled all my motherboard and video card drivers, un installed and reinstalled teh game multiple times and still nothing.


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, I've had the same exact problems, but it's with the demo (won't differ between the demo and the full game). What graphic cards do you guys have? I have an unsupported BFG Tech nVidia 6600 OC. If you guys all have a 6600 that would explain the problem.


----------



## blakkflame (Jan 6, 2007)

I have an ATI 1900 XTX ive been looking around everywhere and many people seem to have the same problem, i bet it has to do with the Ram we use. List exactly what you have in your pc and we can compare.
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Socket 939
ATI Radeon 1900 XTX
Ultra pc 3200 400 megahertz DDR ram 512 and a 1024 Dual Channeled
Asus A8S-X Motherboard
Windows XP SP2
Thats all that really matters see if we have anything in common.


----------



## crazydutch (Dec 29, 2006)

oke you got 2 sticks of RAM ? try taking the 512 out and see if it works on the 1 gig stick.


----------



## blakkflame (Jan 6, 2007)

I just did and it made no difference. Crazy what are you running?


----------



## crazydutch (Dec 29, 2006)

P4 Prescott @ 3.06 GHZ
1536 MB DDR2 RAM @ PC4200 
2X256 , 2 X512
XFX 6600GT PCIe


----------



## crazydutch (Dec 29, 2006)

also this could be a problem , how many Watts has you're power supply got ? and how many A on the 12V rail ? 
maybe it's not enough to power you're video card ingame.


----------



## blakkflame (Jan 6, 2007)

ive got a 550 watt PSU and theres enough to my video card. Ive stress tested my card for over 9 hours and no problems. Plus it doesnt over heat with any other game which are more graphically demanding. What type of Mobo do you have? Ive stress-tested my Ram and my cpu also with no problem within the 9 hours (while i was asleep) So i think its a hardware incompatability issue or could possibly be something we have running that might be causing issues with BF.


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

No, I have 50 watts over the recommended amount... My PSU fits my card perfectly. Damn, I want to get 2142, but no one knows the problem. 

Guys, also, try this out. Go get F.E.A.R. Combat, install it, and play it. Then close the program, and re-open it. If it is laggy from the start, tell me. I am having that problem as well. It runs perfect once I install it, then if I start the program any other time, it's laggy. I am having this problem, and I think they are somehow connected.

EDIT: I am running an ASUS P5VD1-X Motherboard.


----------



## blakkflame (Jan 6, 2007)

Could Be Asus mobos that support some thing such as S-ATA or 64 bit processors that might be cuasing the error Also Q-Fan might be doing it, my fan doesnt rev up when i play BF 2142 so im betting it has to do with the the quite fan tech and it might not recognize that it needs to turn up just like your board zeus. That might have something to do with it.


----------



## blakkflame (Jan 6, 2007)

I have figured it out, ok heres what i did- Download RivaTuner 2.0 (google it) and then make it so your fan settings can be modified and then turn it all the way to 100%. That fixed it for me, my vid card runs hot usually so its fine but bf 2142 is very sensitive to that and if it heats upa little bit before the fan kicks in the game will crash.


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

If that solved the problem, it is probably a good idea for you to invest in some better case cooling to prevent overheating in the future. Do you have any case fans installed right now? If so, where are they placed, and which way does each of them blow?


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Umm, lol. Cooling for me is a joke. I have the side of my case removed... Though, my CPU fan does get going at a pretty good clip while playin' CS:S...


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Zeus.:God said:


> Umm, lol. Cooling for me is a joke. I have the side of my case removed... Though, my CPU fan does get going at a pretty good clip while playin' CS:S...


Sorry for the confusion, but I was responding to blakkflame's post regarding his vid card fan.


----------



## blakkflame (Jan 6, 2007)

Yea I have a case fan and a side fan (on the chassis) but my case is kinda small so the internal wires are probably touching the card causing it to heat up.


----------



## mankilla (Jan 15, 2007)

yea, guys i have this same problem...its really gay...is there a difinate way to fix this??


----------



## blakkflame (Jan 6, 2007)

Like i said what worked for me download riva tuner and turn your vid card fan speed all the way up to 100% and hit apply then run the game, thats how it worked for me


----------



## Ali_NZ (Jan 21, 2007)

I am getting this same problem. Game crashes within 5minutes of playing. Both SP and MP.
Computer is brand new, with these specs:

AMD 3800x2, Asus M2N-MX, 1GB DDR2 677, Jetway 7900GS 256, 160GB SATA2 7200rpm, 450w TASK PSU.

Ive noticed that some of you also have Asus motherboards. Could this be the problem?
Have tried Rivatuner and setting GFX fan higher, CTDs still happened. Am satisfied that this is not the problem, as I can tell the GPU isnt getting hotter than 62*c under load. Have also monitored CPU and motherboard temps. Neither of which get over 47*c. I dont use Q-Fan either.

Any other ideas would be great..


----------



## Ali_NZ (Jan 21, 2007)

Found the problem. For me it was PC-Cillin 2007. Disabled it and the game ran fine, both SP and MP. Try disabling your virus protection when you play if you're still gettin this problem.

Cheers, Ali.


----------



## blakkflame (Jan 6, 2007)

Also what i do is i turned off my VOIP, that might have fixed the problem rather than the riva tuner


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

I have no problem at all with the demo... to really determine if it's your system or the game, download the demo and see what it does. Mine runs perfect with like an average of like 60 fps on all high and 1280x960. I have...

Intel 965 PCI-e mobo
Intel Core 2 duo e6300 1.86ghz (2 processors)
1024mb DDR2 Kingston HyperX overclocked ram
Evga GeForce 7600 GT KO


----------



## oplock (Jan 24, 2007)

I am having the same issue. about 4-5 minutes after MP it kicks to windows desktop. I traced the error logs in windows to the folowing:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: 7.

So evidently I have corruption in a .dll or a missing file. But I have tried using the /AUXSOURCE flag and I can't get anything. My system is a 4400+ with 1gb ram and a XFX 6600 card. any help would be appreciated as having enough time to get one kill and then being booted sucks. I have uninstalled the video drivers, used the one supplied with the card and tried Nvidia's, re-installed the game, nothing helps. BTW my card runs really hot too even with the case open and a house fan pointed into the case it still overheats.


----------



## blakkflame (Jan 6, 2007)

Yea BF 2142 is very sensitive to heat like i said try riva tuner it worked with 3 other kids i know that had the same problem


----------



## oplock (Jan 24, 2007)

I have already tried Riva, it says my fan is at 100% + i have a patio fan blowing into my open case. It helps but i still overheat after about an hour. Anyways I have tried adjusting the resolution of the game and various settings to avoid getting the .DLL error. but my biggest issue is trying to find out which file is corrupted. I can deal with the heat issue as I am putting in a liquid cooling system shortly. I have not installed any programs besides Riva since I installed BF2142. So i am hoping that rules out another installation corrupting the .DLLs. I hate to think that the only way I could possibly get my system to work like it was is to roll back the drivers or Windows XP. Or am I better off putting this card on craigslist and getting something that is specifically supported for this game?


----------



## oplock (Jan 24, 2007)

Ironically I have an ASUS mobo too. I have also shut off all other apps (spyware, anti-virus, etc) but still no effect.


----------



## blakkflame (Jan 6, 2007)

Oplock i dunno what to say....uh the .dll error has not bothered me so i dunno what to do about it.


----------



## jimbel (Jan 27, 2007)

This worked for me

Audio applications or games stopped responding

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Summary: 
Update system BIOS 
Update Sound Blaster drivers 
Clean boot Windows 
Uninstall and reinstall the newly installed application 
Restore Windows, and repair reinstall Windows if necessary

Some PC's may freeze or stop responding when you try to launch an audio application such as a game, or while you are in the middle running an application. In some instances, the lock-up may be accompanied by a looping sound.

This difficulty has been found to occur in PC's that are either over-clocked, PC's that overheat easily, PC's that have an inadequate power supply, or PC that have too many applications running at the same time.

Download and install the latest BIOS as well as chipset drivers from your motherboard vendor. 
Download and install the latest Sound Blaster drivers here. 
Download and install the latest DirectX from http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx 
Close all background applications, including programs or services installed by your Sound Blaster card. 
Click Start, Run, type MSCONFIG and press Enter. 
Click the General tab and click the box next to Selective Startup. 
Clear the boxes next to Process System.ini File, Process Win.ini File, and Load Startup Items check boxes.

System Configuration Utility (MSCONFIG) Click to enlarge 
Click the Services tab, select the Hide All Microsoft Services check box, and then click Disable All.

Disable services Click to enlarge 
Click Apply, and then click OK. 
Restart the computer when prompted. 
Make sure that the power supply and cooling system are adequate for your PC.


----------



## jimbel (Jan 27, 2007)

Just an update, you wont have to uninstall and reinstall windows and such. Just make sure you have the latest sound and video drivers. Also get directx 9c. Use the msconfig and follow the instructions in my last post. Yes, you will not have a firewall or virus protection while playing the game. Just turn it back on before surfing the web.


----------



## Ali_NZ (Jan 21, 2007)

My game has started crashing again. Im pretty sure I have the latest drivers, but I'll update to make sure.

EDIT: I fixed it this time by turning off EAX (aswell as keeping antivirus off while paying).

Also, there are others with the problem here, so you might wanna keep an eye out for a solution.

Ali.


----------

